# Internships



## kali the foodie (Feb 7, 2008)

I go to a small school in Augusta, GA. I'm looking for interesting internship opportunities because the food scene here in town is not as exciting as it would be in a big city. I am applying for several short internships with Women Chefs and Restauranteurs, but I was wondering if anyone knew any other sources. Thanks!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

mabye look for a resort, i know theres a few along the coast, im not how far you are from them but its alwasy an option.


----------

